# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  تسرب نسخة أندرويد 4.3 لنسخة غوغل من هاتف جالاكسي إس 4

## mohamed73

حتى الآن، لم تعلن  غوغل رسميًا بعد عن نسخة أندرويد 4.3، وهي عبارة عن تحديث فرعي لنسخة  أندرويد 4.2 (جيلي بين) الحالية. لكن يبدو بأن موقع SamMobile حصل على نسخة  مسربة من الإصدار 4.3 الخاص بنسخة غوغل من هاتف Galaxy S4 التي تم طرحها للبيع منذ يومين فقط.  وقد قام الموقع بتعديل الروم كي تدعم نسخة الهاتف ذات رقم الطراز GT-i9505  (نسخة معالج Snapdragon 600 الداعمة لـ LTE) حيث أصبح بإمكان أصحاب هذا  الجهاز تجربتها.                                       
لكن  السؤال الأهم هو: ما الجديد في نسخة أندرويد 4.3؟ في الحقيقة، لا تكشف  النسخة المسربة عن أي ميزات جديدة وبارزة في التحديث القادم، فهي تبدو  مطابقة لنسخة أندرويد الأخيرة الحالية 4.2.2. التغييرات الظاهرة هي فقط  الخلفية الحية الجديدة حمراء اللون Sun Beam وتطبيق الكاميرا الجديد  المُحسن. لكن كلا التطبيقين شاهدناهما في نسخة أندرويد 4.2.2 الخاصة بإصدار  غوغل من هاتفي Galaxy S4 و HTC One وهما في الواقع متوفران للتحميل منذ  أيام لأي هاتف، مما دعا البعض للاعتقاد بأن هذه الروم المسربة مزورة، أو  بأن الروم حقيقية لكن نسخة أندرويد 4.3 تقدم ميزات وتحسينات ما خلف  الكواليس قد لا تكون ظاهرة للمستخدم.
على أية حال سننتظر كي نرى ما  الذي سيتم اكتشافه من خلال المزيد من الاختبارات على هذه الروم. مع العلم  أنها متوفرة للتحميل مع تعليمات التركيب في رابط المصدر. لكنها كما قلنا  مخصصة حاليًا لنسخة معالج Snapdragon من هاتف جالاكسي إس 4 وليس نسخة معالج  Exynos (المنتشرة في الشرق الأوسط). من الأفضل على أية حال الابتعاد عن  تركيب الرومات المسربة إن لم تكن خبيرًا.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

